# Why Are My Plants Dying?!



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

ive had my tank with four red bellies set up now for almost a month, theyre all about an inch and a half long. a week before i introduced them to the tank, i put in 3 plants. but as the days go by, the plant's leaves are turning brown and looks like the whole plant is dying. and reasons why? thanks


----------



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

this happened to me to but only with certain plants so maybe some are stronger than others im not sure


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Could be caused by a lot of things... what type of setup do you have: tank size, lighting, and filtration for starters.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

i have a 55 gallon tank with a 304 fluval filter. no idea what the lights are cause they came with the aquarium when i bought from a friend. but i almost never have the lights on, they scare the sh*t out of my 4 red bellies, they are relatively close to a window, so they do receive some sun light.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Knowing exactly what you have for lighting would help, but I'm guessing you are probably in the low light category... Do you happen to know what type of plants you have?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

sorry man couldnt tell ya. the guy at the pet store said they would be suitable for a piranha aquarium. you think its cause i never keep the light on?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That might be it, tough to say without knowing what they are.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Your fish will get used to the light.

I had lots of piranha with full blown high lighting, and they all were totally fine.
In fact, they got more active when the light came on, and they weren't scared.

Once they get used to he light, they should be good with the light.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

They arent afraid of the lights, they are afraid of what they can see when the lights are on. Like Dippy said, they will get used to it. Plants need light, nutrients and co2 to live. You dont have enough of one of them, they will not grow. In your case its probably light and a lack of co2. Keep the lights on, pull the dead plants out, and thats all about you can do.


----------

